# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Requetes SQL INSERT INTO WHERE

## makamine

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si on peut crire une requte SQL d'insertion avec une condition.
Je m'explique, mon client cre un compte ensuit si il veut il pourra s'inscrire  la newsletter et la un petit formulaire s'affiche lui disant d'enter son email et j'aimerai l'insr dans ma table membre avec le reste des information de mon client.
pour faire j'ai utilis cette requte



```
$sql = 'INSERT INTO memb (newslet) VALUES ("'.mysql_escape_string($_POST['newslet']).'") WHERE  pseudo ="'.$_SESSION['pseudo'].'"';
```

j'ai pris la session pour insr la newsletter la ou ce trouve le pseudo de l'utilisateur

mais un message d'erreur s'affiche

Erreur SQL !INSERT INTO memb (newslet) VALUES ("m.a.korteby@gmail.com") WHERE pseudo ="makamine"
You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'WHERE pseudo ="makamine"' at line 1

et la je bloque compltement

----------


## vorace

tu fais un insert d'une ligne qui n'existe pas encore donc le where n'a aucune raison d'tre, tu l'utilises sur un update si tu veux mais pas dans un insert qui sert  crer une nouvelle ligne dans ta table...
donc soit c'est :


```
$sql = 'INSERT INTO memb (newslet) VALUES ("'.mysql_escape_string($_POST['newslet']).'")';
```

mais si c'est dans la mme table c'est plutot :


```
$sql = 'UPDATE memb SET newslet = "'.mysql_escape_string($_POST['newslet']).'" WHERE  pseudo ="'.$_SESSION['pseudo'].'"';
```

----------


## makamine

Merci vorace j'ai essayer avec UPDATE et a marche, en plus j'ai appris  un truc avec les INSERT.
MERCI

----------


## stealth35

je te conseil plus d'utiliser mysql_*real_*escape_string  :;):

----------


## makamine

et quelle est la diffrence entre les deux ???

----------


## stealth35

> et quelle est la diffrence entre les deux ???


mysql_escape_string est dprci et n'utilise pas les paramtres de connexion

----------


## makamine

d'accord merci pour l'information.

----------

